# is the iphone available in Canada?



## macmac (Oct 22, 2006)

Anyone know if it is available over here? I wonder if you will be able to go to cell phone provider to get it, or if you'll have to go to apple


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

No.

It won't be available in the US until June.

Probably be many months more after that before Canada. Worry about it then.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

They said it'll be in Europe by Q4-07 -- so I can't imagine it'll be in Canada any later than that... unless negotiations mess up between Apple and Rogers (most likely carrier in Canada). So maybe like September or October next year?


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

Given the amount of $$$ that Ted Rogers can make from the data charges, I think he'll try to get it as quick as he can. I'm voting summer 2007.


----------



## MBPlover (Oct 22, 2006)

I think around the summer time seems like a good estimate for the Canadian release. However when this phone is released, I'm sure most will agree they'll sell like hot cakes. There gonna be very hard to get your hands on.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Rogers got the Treo 680 merely two months after Cingular got theirs so here's to hoping, September 2007 is when Rogers is going to get the iPhone.


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

I actually think we'll get it by June/July 2007 - while generally Apple doesn't care too much about Canada, the cell phone systems are far more similar in US/Canada vs. europe, asia and the rest of the world.

or mabye that's just wishful thinking on my part.


----------



## MacGenius (Nov 13, 2001)

Cant' see any reason why you couldn't just buy the iPhone somewhere and throw in the Rogers SIM chip regardless if Rogers carries it or not.

I'm really excited about the iPhone however the widescreen iPod feature leaves a lot to be desired since the phone is only 4 and 8GB. I was sure they were going to introduce a new dedicated widescreen iPod today. Unless they update the iPods later with the same form factor and touch-screen (all indications point to this being the case. They made such a big deal about the UI I can see them moving this into other devices)


----------



## silentsim (Apr 15, 2006)

MacGenius said:


> Cant' see any reason why you couldn't just buy the iPhone somewhere and throw in the Rogers SIM chip regardless if Rogers carries it or not.
> 
> I'm really excited about the iPhone however the widescreen iPod feature leaves a lot to be desired since the phone is only 4 and 8GB. I was sure they were going to introduce a new dedicated widescreen iPod today. Unless they update the iPods later with the same form factor and touch-screen (all indications point to this being the case. They made such a big deal about the UI I can see them moving this into other devices)


The phone would be locked to prevent use of another carrier. You would need to find it UNLOCKED In order to use a rogers sim card etc.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Cingular is Apple's exclusive carrier, so I'm betting that you won't even be able to get it unlocked from Apple, and then sucks to be a T-Mobile customer. And a big wonder if Fido or Rogers will get it. Good thing my contract is running out soon. I would say wait until August-September the most for the phone to come Canadian side.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

8127972 said:


> Given the amount of $$$ that Ted Rogers can make from the data charges, I think he'll try to get it as quick as he can. I'm voting summer 2007.


Rogers has the potential to make a bundle just from people demoing the iPhone's features to their friends


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

I'm defintly gonna be swapping my blackberry for an iPhone!


----------



## redheadgod (Nov 18, 2003)

When it hits Europe it will probable be an unlocked version, most countries over here require mobiles to be unlocked. I was so happy that they went with being a quad band phone, that will be handy when I travel back home to Canada. 

I am looking forward to when it comes here to Europe and has 3G support, I wonder if they will add the isight to it and have video telephony... its a cool feature but you need a good data plan or the rates are brutal. hmm I see some interesting possibilities with the wifi function and skype...


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

I had the same cell phone number for at least 10 years. when my contract comes up again, I might just cancel and start up again with an iPhone and a new number. Rogers hardware upgrade coupons really aren't a big value and I would hate to pay full pop for one of these.


----------



## Canuckmakem (Jan 12, 2006)

I ditched my Crackberry 3 months ago.... can't wait for this.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

The way to go is to get a retention deal, not upgrade, once you're out of contract (or, in some cases a few months into a contract, but I digress). Learn all about it:
http://www.redflagdeals.com/forums/showthread.php?t=111887
The first post and the last few pages are enough to get the general idea, no need to read all 7632 posts in the thread...



Macified said:


> I had the same cell phone number for at least 10 years. when my contract comes up again, I might just cancel and start up again with an iPhone and a new number. Rogers hardware upgrade coupons really aren't a big value and I would hate to pay full pop for one of these.


These days Rogers makes you wait at least 60 days between cancelling and starting a new account, but as referenced above, this isn't at all necessary in order to get the same deals--or far better--that new subscribers get.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

macmac said:


> Anyone know if it is available over here? I wonder if you will be able to go to cell phone provider to get it, or if you'll have to go to apple


The people who work for Rogers and share such information post here, and they don't have any idea when this phone is coming--likely won't until shortly before it's release, anyways:
http://www.howardforums.com/showthread.php?t=1084526

Also worth checking out is the Howardforums>Manufacturer>Apple subforum, here:
http://207.210.82.132/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=115
There are scores of threads about the iPhone from industry types and fans and naysayers alike.

Enjoy.


----------



## cptnkirk (Dec 1, 2004)

MacGenius said:


> Cant' see any reason why you couldn't just buy the iPhone somewhere and throw in the Rogers SIM chip regardless if Rogers carries it or not.
> 
> I'm really excited about the iPhone however the widescreen iPod feature leaves a lot to be desired since the phone is only 4 and 8GB. I was sure they were going to introduce a new dedicated widescreen iPod today. Unless they update the iPods later with the same form factor and touch-screen (all indications point to this being the case. They made such a big deal about the UI I can see them moving this into other devices)


Remember folks,

This is version1.0. Apple needs to leave themselves some room to grow. I expect that the version they unvail next fall will have iSight and iChat video, 10-20 GB storage and be thinner.

Just wait a bit.


----------



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

>


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Nice to read from you MacGenius, welcome back.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

I think that a good indication of a delay is the fact that as of right now, the Apple Canada web site has no mention of the iPhone. Typing in www.apple.com/ca/iphone/ gives you a "looking for something at Apple.ca" page. 

Apple.com now has 8 tabs for navigation, Apple.ca still has 7. 

My guess is that between now and June, we will see an announcement made by Rogers.


----------



## Script Kiddie (Jan 30, 2003)

Mrsam said:


> I'm defintly gonna be swapping my blackberry for an iPhone!


If you never need to type much then it looks like you'll be having a good time with it. For the rest of us however...


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

FWIW, according to http://www.johnwiseman.ca/blogging/technology/apples-new-iphone-availability-in-canada/ (courtesy Digg)

It may only arrive here in Canada 6-8 months after being in the States on a contract and would have to be purchased with a data plan. We'll see closer to June I guess, but it's more fun speculating sometimes.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Maybe if a save a few $$$ a day until it's officially available, I could afford one


----------

